# Does your Retriever, retrieve?



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Since owning Sidney, there's something I've really noticed in the last 3 years... Most retrievers DON'T retriever... some only 'partly' retrieve ("Look what I got, come and get me")... some will retrieve but not for very long (unreliable retrieves... "Naw, you go get it this time, I'm bored" ). We go everywhere and meet tons of dogs all the time and so my 'guesstimates' are based upon my observations gleaned from dog parks, beaches, etc.

It would appear to me that Labs by far are more apt to retrieve with gusto! than Goldens. Many Chessies also tend to be highly-motivated retrievers, especially where any water is concerned. Goldens it seems are the least motivated to 'go get the stick'. I would say, easily less than 20% of Goldens actually retrieve at all and less than 5% retrieve with any gusto (drive) and probably less than 1% will do this for hours on end. By contrast I guess 40% of all Labs retrieve, maybe 20% insanely so, and 15% of them will do it until they drop dead. Chessies? I don't know because I've not seen enough of them to be able to hazard any estimates... I've probably only see maybe 40 or so in the last 3 years. And before Sidney came along, I really didn't pay much attention to retrieving drives of these breeds.

So to test my own observation skills I'd thought it might be fun to see how close I've come on my Golden Retriever estimates... thus this poll. Wanna play?

Sidney is the quintessential Obsessive-Complusive retriever. Sophie might possibly retrieve if she is in the mood.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have never had one that wouldn't do it at ALL, with practice, but I have only had two that did it with OBESESSION, no matter what! Starlite was one of them. Zan is another. Sabrina's pretty **** good at it too. Keira sucks, but with minimal conditioning is a reliable retriever.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Make that three- my first Golden was obsessed, a field bred male.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

amber is obsessed..

jake is unreliable. he will once in a while bring it half way back, and rarely brings it all the way to me...he'd rather play keep away.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My Golden retrieves far more consistently than my lab, but he is just a puppy. If they are both out the object is to get the ball from the other, not always bring it back. There are tennis balls in the toy basket and my Golden so far is the only one that fishes one out and takes it to the door in an invitation for a game of fetch. If I don't accept she will wait and try again pretty much on the quarter hour till I go. The Goldens of my friends and family generally all retrieve.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

In my case,all the females(whatever the breeds) I had,retrieved but none of the males.
i believe the males didn't try cos the females were faster and more willing to please.
Priska is a very reliable retriever!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

funny that! I have a sample of some 50 Goldens and over 100 non Goldens and eveyr single good retriever I have had, regardless of breed, has been a male.

My best were three male Goldens and a male WHIPPET!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow... all the responses surprised me! I was still working on the choices in the poll... the stupid thing says I have to keep it under 100 characters... and you know how long-winded I can be. Took me forever to pare the answers down far enough. So you guys care to take the poll now that its finished?

Oh and I left it so you can vote more than one, if you have multipule dogs with different ideas about the importance of the retrieve.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think most goldens are born with the "stuff". However, they need to be taught to retrieve. By the stuff, I mean the coats, soft mouths, structure, energy, etc. Most goldens will not pick up a live bird until someone shows them that they are supposed to do it. I think that labs are by far more energetic retrievers. Once a Golden learns how to work, watch out. They love to do it.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

if we are out for hours he will retrieve for hours we are out for 10 mins he will retrieve for 10 in the park its a ball in the woods its live pheasents or rabbits or anything he can lay his paws on in the local park he catches the frogs and toads from the pond nd has also caught and retrieved the occassional duck the ducks round here are a bit thick and slow to take off to well fed if you ask me


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My response is not in the poll LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

None of mine have been tried on live game... so I am talking tennis balls here...

Starlite takes the prize for SURE, he's a freakoid, and Romeo was too I guess... Zan is not as intense but loves it. 

Julian Whippet was amazing, even retrieving from water.

I think males are way way better though at it, that's my experience... I think it's bc they're dumber  (what kind intelligent being runs after a ball over and over and over?)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh heck! I can't imagine a golden that won't go after a tennis ball.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Zan can even carry three!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Oh heck! I can't imagine a golden that won't go after a tennis ball.


Vern, please come to the dog park with me I will show you dozens of them, really. The majority do NOT retrieve anything. I have people ask me all the time how I taught Sidney to retrieve... yeah right, like that kind of drive can even be taught. At least I don't know how it can be taught. That's Sidney waiting for the tennis ball in my avatar.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

No obssessive retrievers here...
One girl flat out refuses (Lexi) - You threw it you get it...
When she was younger she was a really nice retriever would go for a nice long time...although not what I would call obsessive....

Liberty will retrieve ...but only for 'so long' and definately has certain items that she precieves as being more worthy of retrieving...for instance dumbells and dummies are more worthy then balls and sticks...IOW if she visuallly lost a db she would actively look for it until she found it....a ball or stick...sorry mom you find it...
Using your definition I would put her in the unreliable retrieve column.

Would love to see her with game...my guess is that she would really work for that retrieve!

Example: in a dog park...Lib would rather play with other dogs then play retrieve games with me...where as my sisters dog would rather retrieve all day long then look at another dog. She would get annoyed and nasty with any dog that got between her and her retrieve....Her dog is a great retriever, but has terrible social skills....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

monomer said:


> Vern, please come to the dog park with me I will show you dozens of them, really. The majority do NOT retrieve anything. I have people ask me all the time how I taught Sidney to retrieve... yeah right, like that kind of drive can even be taught. At least I don't know how it can be taught. That's Sidney waiting for the tennis ball in my avatar.


That is so weird! Even the first goldens I had, (which were really very poor examples of the breed and were "rescued" from BYBs) loved to chase tennis balls. The only thing that I found that goldens love more then tennis balls, is slippers which were accidentally left lying around. I am amazed (and saddened) to hear that Monomer.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy will retrieve a ball til she literally drops. She is definitely OCD. Abby though will go get it just to keep Buffy from getting it. If Buffy is uninterested (rarely), then Abby won't go either. Then, of course, Abby's game is "Keep Away". So I voted the last one since Buffy is my first. These polls are tough when you have 2 or more & they are so different on the issue.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali, my Lab is a retrieving maniac and has been since she was eight weeks old. You couldn't throw something in the trash in front of her...she would pull it out and hand it back to you. To this day, honoring (watching another dog retrieve) is the hardest thing for her. When we're hunting, if I wait too long to release her for a retrieve, she'll start wimpering. It's like it physically hurts her not to retrieve. 

Mr. Chase has gotten to be a very good retriever...but he has a much more sedate attitude towards it. He enjoys a good game of fetch or running a duck but he doesn't live for it. He would gladly forgo his fetching time for belly rubbing time.


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Definetely a RETRIEVER here. Everything, everywhere, every day.
My Lab does not. From time to time she runs to fetch something, 
then drops it

Muffin even retrieves ME.
When I go for a swim, I can see her think "let's retrieve mum from the water"
I cannot swim fast enough, she catches me


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The only thing I can say with 100% certainty that Daisy will retrieve is a dead fish from the water. Yes it's true, sometimes when I find a fine specimen of a dead fish I throw it out as far as I possibly can :curtain: And if it's a really GOOD dead fish, we'll play the retrieve game many times over.

I'm such a good dog mom  :doh: :yuck:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

When we do the Volhaard Tests on our litters, it's interesting to me to see the percentage of "natural" retrievers. We are at about 60%, which I think is decent, for "show bred" litters. That 60% being in the "OCD retriever group". 30% are in the "driven" but tire group, ant 10% say "Um, that's what the other 90% are for." However, it all can change over time, and depends, I believe, on what is done with them.
Even more interesting has been seeing the retrieving instinct in OTHER breeds that are NOT retrievers, or even sporting breeds.
I have the distinct good fortune to be asked to do the evaluations on most all of the litters in our area, mostly, I think, because the reputable breeders who show and do performance attend my classes, and have for many years. The highest percentage of puppies willing to retrieve EVERY TIME during the testing, at 49 days, was in a Smooth Collie litter (6 out of 7) and just 2 weeks ago in a Glen of Imaal Terrier litter (5 out of 5).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie and Maggie are OCD to retrieve until they drop to the ground...Cruiser is just starting to retrieve. Abbie will retrieve but she wants the others to chase her......


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> That is so weird! Even the first goldens I had, (which were really very poor examples of the breed and were "rescued" from BYBs) loved to chase tennis balls. The only thing that I found that goldens love more then tennis balls, is slippers which were accidentally left lying around. I am amazed (and saddened) to hear that Monomer.


Libertme comes closest to what I see at the dog park. The older dogs have zero interest (maybe it was different in younger years)... the puppies like to chase the ball. But mostly the 'middle' Goldens I see want to play with other dogs or get 'pets' but mostly are not that interested in 'getting the ball'... the ones that do are highly unreliable.

When I say "drive", Sidney is my measuring stick... I've sent Sidney into the pond or lake many times to retrieve someone else's toys for them. He gets so focus on HIS selected target that it is sometimes hard for me to redirect his attention to someone else's toy. I can't even call him off a retrieve and this has proved frighten in the past... like the time a kid threw a rock into Lake Superior and Sidney continued to search the rocky bottom for that exact rock... or the time when I threw a tennis ball with a hole in it way deep into Lake Michigan and it sank. He keep diving and searching the shifting sands for it... I was already stripping down (a frightening image to be sure) to go out and get him when he surprise the hell outta me and came up with the ball.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> ...Even more interesting has been seeing the retrieving instinct in OTHER breeds that are NOT retrievers, or even sporting breeds...


Are you referring to boxers by any chance?... I've notice many, many boxers will retrieve for hours.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly will NOT fetch a tennis ball, ever...she looks at you as if you are a fool when you throw one...I was kind of sad when I found out that she really has no drive to retriever what so ever...kind of like she wasn't living up to her fine golden retriever name...THEN I found out wen she was a little older that she will ONLY retrieve in water...she goes NUTS when you throw something into water, she will just keep going and going until you your arm gets tired. She is a true water dog! Is that weird that she won't retrieve on land?


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bailey gets excited when she sees the thing we are about to throw, we encourage her by playing with her before we throw it and she with either:

1. run after it, run past it and then run back leaving it where it landed, or

2. look at us as if to say "what did you do that for, you'll have to go get it now won't you" :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

monomer said:


> Are you referring to boxers by any chance?... I've notice many, many boxers will retrieve for hours.


 Boxers are good. But, two of the MOST insane do-it-til-death ball retrieveing freaks I have EVER seen, were a Corgi (Pem) and a JRT. Man, we tried to find the off switch on both of them for hours!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

ocean said:


> Definetely a RETRIEVER here. Everything, everywhere, every day.
> My Lab does not. From time to time she runs to fetch something,
> then drops it
> 
> ...


Funny!
This past summer was the first time I actually tried to swim with the dogs... Sophie was highly attracted to me and the chase was on. Sidney just freaked and didn't want any part of me... it was as if he was saying, "Something just isn't right about this, please go back to being a human on land, this is just too weird."


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have some very driven Retrievers, but most have field lines in them. One is very pure field lines and she's definitely OCD. If we don't have her retrieve something every day....bumpers, frisbee, ball.....something, she'll drive us bonkers. She HAS to retrieve for at least 45 minutes a day to behave "normally".

The others are happy with about 30 minutes.

Our "oldies" even try to retrieve, so we have to keep them separate from the youngsters, who will bowl them over to get to the bumper. Sasha is 12....she LOVES to retrieve.

The difference I see isn't whether or not they'll retrieve....it's the level of competitiveness they have. How DRIVEN they are. 

Some will stop if another takes off first. Others will push harder to make up for lost time. Others won't even get in the game if a lot of dogs are around. However, some NEED another to make them "go". 

All will bring it back. Not all to hand. Some will drop it about 5' away. 



> Originally Posted by Pointgold View Post
> ...Even more interesting has been seeing the retrieving instinct in OTHER breeds that are NOT retrievers, or even sporting breeds...


Newfs are amazing retrievers. Some are quite competitive too. We have two that give our field Golden a run for her money. And one is only 5 months old. (Even tho they're a working breed.....their job/purpose is to retrieve from the water - specifically boats and people.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Our Crew (Nitelite's Who's On Deck) is a retrieving freak, too. With the tennis balls, I use one of those flinger thingies that looks like a jailai net. He runs hell-bent, snags the ball, and drops it at my feet, stares at it, and just shakes til I do it again.
We tape wings to baby bumpers for the puppies when they are just starting to go outside. He's good with birds and will retrieve to hand, and is workman-like. Steady, determined, and concentrating. But with balls he is just plain crazed.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggles loves his Hurleys and balls....I've seen him trying to retriever several of the toys at once since he gets so greedy...or is he trying to work smarter?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok does anyone elses golden love the "sticks" made out of tennis ball material????? Penny is OBSESSED with these... actually one in particular. If you walk outside she has her "bone" in her mouth, sitting in front of you , pleading for you to toss it. My son thinks in a previous life she was a wide receiver because he can tell her to "go long", she runs out in the yard and catches it on the fly !!! It isn't allowed in the house since it's so gross and if her sister, Maggie, steals it she will not go after another. She just waits until it's dropped. Re-reading this I think maybe she needs a doggie shrink !!LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You know, I wonder if it's the environment they're raised in? ALL of ours swim...some a lot more than others, but still, they swim.

They were raised here, with a huge pond and were exposed to water every day from the day they were old enough to go outside. The older dogs did it, so the younger ones just followed along.

Same thing with retrieving. The romp n swims were held daily, and since the older dogs were competitive about "getting the bumper", the younger ones started doing the same thing.

Some took longer than others to catch on (or be brave enough to join in the fray), but they ALL do it........even our Am Bulldog, who is NO swimmer or retriever. She does try to swim...and she definitely runs and grabs any flying object we throw. But...she tends to play keep away rather than return the object if other dogs are there. One on one...she will return, and retrieve.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> funny that! I have a sample of some 50 Goldens and over 100 non Goldens and eveyr single good retriever I have had, regardless of breed, has been a male.
> 
> My best were three male Goldens and a male WHIPPET!


Together,we'll get all sexes to retrieve


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Ardeagold said:


> You know, I wonder if it's the environment they're raised in? ALL of ours swim...some a lot more than others, but still, they swim.
> 
> They were raised here, with a huge pond and were exposed to water every day from the day they were old enough to go outside. The older dogs did it, so the younger ones just followed along.
> 
> ...


All my dogs swim,whether here or in Fr cos we live by the river and in Fl,we have the pool!.
As for retrieving,my black/tan hovawart will only retrieve,in the water and not on land!.
Go and figure:doh:!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well Bentley will chase the ball and then he gets bored he NEVER brings it back, which means I get my exercise. Bailey will retrieve it most of the time and bring it back to me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Tennis Ball Warning*

Since we are talking about them, please. Be aware that while fetching and retrieving tennis balls is great fun, do NOT allow your dogs to have them to chew on. The covering of tennis balls is extremely abrasive, and will wear down teeth like you cannot believe. Only let the dogs have them when you are pitching, and not to chew.

Now I feel better.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy retrieves tennis balls, sticks, ducks, geese, doves, right now she's out retrieving pheasants (if they get some) for the guys.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ALL my dogs swim... even the Whippets... the older one isn't a fan of cold or wet or dirt, but on a summer day, he will swim.

As mentioned one of my best die hard fetchers was a WHIPPET.

All my Borzoi have loved to play fetch, too, including out of water. The Salukis were the only ones that would NEVER retriever, ever.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Bailey said:


> Bailey gets excited when she sees the thing we are about to throw, we encourage her by playing with her before we throw it and she with either:
> 
> 1. run after it, run past it and then run back leaving it where it landed, or
> 
> 2. look at us as if to say "what did you do that for, you'll have to go get it now won't you" :doh:


OMGosh... now THIS is Geddy!!!!  She LOVES the chase... but has minimal desire to bring it back!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is hard for me to answer. My two will both retrieve. They both pick up squirrels, which the cats have taken care of, and bring them to me. Shadow will play ball forever and ever. Tucker plays and returns the ball to hand. Shadow won't because he's afraid Tucker will take the ball if I drop it. Shadow goes no where without a ball and he usually is carrying two. 

I don't know what they would do out in the field though.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Does my Retriever retrieve? 

Yes, with great enthusiasm and desire. My crew would rather hunt or retrieve than eat. You can teach any dog to fetch a ball or toy and bring it to you, but that doesn't make it a retriever. 
When it comes to being a strong retriever it's all about Desire. The dog either has it, or it doesn't. 

A strong Retriever is born with a desire and fire to retrieve and you can see it in their eyes from puppyhood until they're old and grey. When there is work to be done they light up and display an acute awareness of everything around them and intense focus on your every whim.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Does my Retriever retrieve?
> 
> Yes, with great enthusiasm and desire. My crew would rather hunt or retrieve than eat. You can teach any dog to fetch a ball or toy and bring it to you, but that doesn't make it a retriever.
> When it comes to being a strong retriever it's all about Desire. The dog either has it, or it doesn't.
> ...


Excellent. How old is this youngster?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The pup was 4 1/2 months old in the photo (she's 7 months now). 

The older one is about 1 1/2 in the photos.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now SC knows about real retrieving...I can't shoot anything, so squirrels and chipmunks done in by my cats is all my boys will be bringing me. <big grin>


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit is the first dog that I've ever owned that loves to get the ball and bring it back. He taught himself to drop it at my feet and one afternoon I was sitting on the front steps and I was throwing the ball from where I was sitting. It only took him around 10 min to learn to drop it on the step where I could reach it rather than on the ground where he usually dropped it. Next I want to see if he can learn how to give it to me in my hand but I'm not sure how to go about it. Although I come from a hunting family, I don't hunt myself but I'm sure Biscuit would do wonderful out in the field.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Ha ha, this made me laugh! Bonnie loves to chase the ball, get it then drop within 15 feet of me, then stare at me to throw it again. She is just a baby though, so I will give her time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I answered this question as before Beau got sick. He used to retrieve till my arm would fall off. Now he can only do about 6 throws before he gets to tired. His heart just cant play like it used to.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice pics SC!

Bianka's hearts just not in retrieving, she doesn't have the fire in her eyes, nor the desire to do it. Her best retrieves are at the downed apples out under the apple tree...lol Bless her heart, I just love that girl!! She simply wasn't bred with retrieving in mind, although she will retrieve, it is nothing compared to Kody or Abby, B/L.

Abby is a retrieving fool, she would retrieve all day if my arm could keep up and bring to hand each and every single time for the next one, she also has speed and will clear anything in front of her, this dog has actually went over a vehicle before Jeremy told me, thats her obsession with the retrieve, so clearing a fence would be just another obstacle for her.

I don't think it's so much the breeds when speaking of lab and goldens and one being more of a retriever then the other, as it is the breeding of the dogs. The biggest difference i've seen here between both my lab and my golden isn't so much in the retrieving end, they both love that, it is in the speed. Abby being smaller then Kode does have some speed on him.

Kody, need I say more! He walks on water for a retrieve, this is him with his Dokkin on a retrieve.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful dogs SC...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He kinda is. He'll bring it back a few times, but after the first few times he wants you to chase him. :doh: Like "If you want the ball, you gotta catch me first!"


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> Nice pics SC!
> 
> Bianka's hearts just not in retrieving, she doesn't have the fire in her eyes, nor the desire to do it. Her best retrieves are at the downed apples out under the apple tree...lol Bless her heart, I just love that girl!! She simply wasn't bred with retrieving in mind, although she will retrieve, it is nothing compared to Kody or Abby, B/L.
> 
> ...


 
I see a familiar intensity in that dog! 


It's all in their eyes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly does a great retrieve 4-5 times then he has had enough of that silly game. It works for me though. I have known many OCD retrievers that have driven me to drink.  LOL. My uncle had a Chessie that was absolutely driven to fetch and could do nothing else.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Elway will retrieve the other dogs. He will chase our lab until she gets the toy than will grab onto her collar and drag her back to me. Well actually she will run back to me (she is an AWESOME retriever) and he just glides along for the ride.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly does a great retrieve 4-5 times then he has had enough of that silly game. It works for me though. I have known many OCD retrievers that have driven me to drink.  LOL. My uncle had a Chessie that was absolutely driven to fetch and could do nothing else.


that is our lab! She will fetch anything and everything you throw. You have to keep up any balls until your gonna play fetch or she just goes NUTS! We thought she was just strange but I guess lots of them are the same way.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was mixed on this one. River loves to retrieve but will only retriever a few times then she wants to go pull the fuzz off the ball. Haley and Laurel will retrieve until they don;t get one then they just give up and let whoever bet them retrieve. Then there is baby Booke and Max. OCD is not the word for Brooke it is so much more than obsession. The kid walks all day with her ball in her mouth. Will put it in the water bowl long enough to eat but then right back at it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> I see a familiar intensity in that dog!
> 
> 
> It's all in their eyes.


He should, shouldn't he?


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime is seriously hard wired to retrieve - we play fetch with a small rubber football from panet dog ( I think their web site is planetdog.com)

I just mention the word football and she will jump up from a sound sleep- as she awaits for me to throw the ball her face goes into mini convulsions - I need to video this and post it up - pretty funny


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a couple of those "driven" pics too :lol:





































And yes...other breeds can be driven too...non sporting types:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My two girls loved to retrieve when they were younger - but when they reached about 10 they didn't bother, but they still fetched me whatever was available if i had been out. My other dog - Ralph - who came from a rescue centre did not have a clue about retrieving, and had to be taught. When i compared the dogs pedigrees the girls had working lines whereas Ralph had strong show lines. It is a shame that as far as the UK is concerned the show lines are taking away some of the goldies instincts (probably won't be popular for saying that).


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I have two OCD retrievers and one that’s like “you chucked it you get it”. With water retrieves it the other way around two that dip their toes in to see if the waters warm enough and the non-land retriever who suddenly becomes OCD about retrieving even collect’s other dogs birds if given half a chance


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

goldensmum said:


> ...It is a shame that as far as the UK is concerned the show lines are taking away some of the goldies instincts (probably won't be popular for saying that).


Yes, but some people don't need or even want an OCD type retrieving instinct in their retriever. I just saw a real good example of this today... but it broke my heart too.

There was I woman at the dog park today that I had not seen in awhile. I don't think she likes me very much (I know, its quite hard to believe, I can barely come to grips with it myself)... anyway, she has a smallish black lab that I've watched on-and-off grow up from a puppy. This lab has an insane desire to retrieve and his eyes are always filled with focused intensity as he watches me load up a tennis ball in the chuckit. Unfortunately his owner decided a couple of years ago that she didn't want an OCD retriever and will go to great lengths to prevent him from ever fetching a ball/frisbee/stick etc. When he was younger I was tossing balls for Sidney and Deacon (the lab) began retrieving some of the balls... this woman then told me to please NOT throw a ball or frisbee around Deacon. Well, to make a long story... well, not quite so long, I've disobeyed her wishes on several occasions and that's why she so despises me now. No matter how much she tries to discourage and prevent him retrieving, Deacon is still in love with the ball... today again, I saw it in his eyes as he pleaded with me to throw the ball... until his owner grabbed his collar while giving me a steely-eyed glare, dragged poor Deacon through the gate into another area of the dog park. Shortly after she left in a huff as there were simply too many people tossing toys around the park. Breaks my heart as Deacon has no choice, he was bred over generations to have this drive and as far I can tell he cannot ever be complete unless he can satisfy the urge his genetics have programmed him for. I wish his owner would try to understand this. It might sound strange but to me it really feels like a form of dog abuse... and a truly wicked one at that.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

monomer said:


> Yes, but some people don't need or even want an OCD type retrieving instinct in their retriever. I just saw a real good example of this today... but it broke my heart too.
> 
> It is so important that people research a breed before they purchase their pet. Far too many dogs end up in shelters because people don't take the time to think about what the dog was bred to do, then don't like the behavior which is natural to the dog and try to change that behavior. There was a time when some schools would force a left handed child to use their right hand and we know now that left or right handed is determined by brain function, you don't see kids getting scolded for being left handed today. If someone buys a herding dog, be prepared to have a dog that wants to herd the kids, if you have a dog that was bred to go after little critters, be prepared to have the dog yapping like crazy every time a squirrel runs through the backyard (my Seamus!), and if you have a dog that was bred to retrieve, be sure to buy lots of balls!
> 
> ...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Be it rain, snow, sleet or hail...water, bushes, logs or lilyponds..throw it and I shall retrieve whatever it is, hurry mommmie.... 
Lilli
dang mom, can't you just hold her back one time so I can get there first
Casey


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Monomer, I didn't vote on the dogs. Reason being, you mentioned the therapist thing. Both can be controlled by there training and I can shoot them up, for a retrieve or I can shut them down. I control the situations, not them.

I really agree with people needing to research there breed, a golden is:



> A symmetrical, powerful, active dog, sound and well put together, not clumsy nor long in the leg, displaying a kindly expression and possessing a personality that is eager, alert and self-confident. Primarily a hunting dog, he should be shown in hard working condition. Overall appearance, balance, gait and purpose to be given more emphasis than any of his component parts


A lab is:


> The Labrador Retriever is a strongly built, medium-sized, short-coupled, dog possessing a sound, athletic, well-balanced conformation that enables it to function as a retrieving gun dog; the substance and soundness to hunt waterfowl or upland game for long hours under difficult conditions; the character and quality to win in the show ring; and the temperament to be a family companion. Physical features and mental characteristics should denote a dog bred to perform as an efficient Retriever of game with a stable temperament suitable for a variety of pursuits beyond the hunting environment.


There both powerful, highly active athletic dogs. This is where most people go wrong I think, many would do better by getting a different breed of dog. Sad about the case of that lab you see, why would anyone not want there dog to retrieve when that is what it is, a retriever and if it likes the retrieve why not use it too there advantage and let it be what it is. Since your also speaking of labs, here's my Abby!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Whooops... doubled posted... posting on the forum today has been extra challenging... I've been getting a lot of delayed responses.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Amy looks very happy!



Goldndust said:


> ...why would anyone not want there dog to retrieve when that is what it is, a retriever and if it likes the retrieve why not use it too there advantage and let it be what it is...


Last summer I noticed this woman and Deacon in an agility class... the dog park has a separately fenced off area (4-foot chain-link) with agility equipment where they hold classes. I just stood at the fence and watched for awhile. Deacon was all over the place and it was obvious to me he wasn't focused as a treat was not the best motivator for this dog. It seemed so obvious to me Deacon would do anything for the tennis ball and it was a shame that woman wasn't using it for a lure, to motivate and to reward Deacon. Why some people refuse to try other alternatives than continuing to swim up-stream has aways baffled me. What is it with this woman?... Is it a test of wills? I don't know but it seems to me poor Deacon has to pay the price for this woman's stubbornness with an unfulfilled life.


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I have one that will get it once or twice, but that's it, the other one will retrieve for quite some time, then finally he takes the toy and hides it. My Shiloh Shepherd is obsessed with retrieve. He will go after it and bring it back as many times as I will throw it.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dallas is a GOLDEN not retriever LOL he doesnt retrieve anything, Austin is the OCD one and goes and gets Dallas's ball too and brings his and Dallas's back =)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a sick freak... I LOVE dogs that OCD fetch- so easy to tire them out! So easy to motivate them! Starlite was one (Golden Retriever, BYB bred from almost all show lines a few generations back) and was retrieving like a freak the NIGHT I got him from a puppy farmer warehouse in Kansas, in the rain, with no leash, in a motel parking lot... having never had a toy before in his lifetime. THAT is a retriever! I cannot imagine having deprived him of his favorite game!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson falls somewhere between Driven, and OCD. He'll retrieve everytime I throw it but after a while he looks at me like....are you serious....can't I just lay here with it?!?! Then I throw it again...and......he's off!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady will only play fetch in the house. If he is outside, he has no interest at all. He is busy with too many other things.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

> Last summer I noticed this woman and Deacon in an agility class... the dog park has a separately fenced off area (4-foot chain-link) with agility equipment where they hold classes. I just stood at the fence and watched for awhile. Deacon was all over the place and it was obvious to me he wasn't focused as a treat was not the best motivator for this dog. It seemed so obvious to me Deacon would do anything for the tennis ball and it was a shame that woman wasn't using it for a lure, to motivate and to reward Deacon. Why some people refuse to try other alternatives than continuing to swim up-stream has aways baffled me. What is it with this woman?... Is it a test of wills? I don't know but it seems to me poor Deacon has to pay the price for this woman's stubbornness with an unfulfilled life.


It's very sad isn't it Monomer! It's a wonder she even lets the poor dog do agility!

Here, there is a police dog named Strider. His reward is his tennis ball. Funny how that woman you spoke of only wants to take something this dog loves away, when she could infact be using it for a reward and a good game of fetch.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny is a Golden receiver: throw the ball and then start running and be prepared to run all the way down field because she's going long!

Unless we get her purple ball out, then it's soccer star all the way. About 18" in diamter, it's a child's play ball. She loves to bounce it off her nose, put her shoulder to it and push it around the yard or block it with her body: goalie all the way.

We have a steep hill off the side of the drive. She'll stand on the drive and wait for me to kick the ball to her. She'll bop it off her nose almost all day. Physically she gets tired of that game, but mentally? Never!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

All three of mine have different ball drives.

Jasmine is the lab/golden and she is ball obsessed and will, as Misnomer said, fetch until she drops. I have to make her stop.

Jasper is my 2 year old and he will play for a while, but then he gets tired and quits.

Danny is my 1 year old and he is ADD, I swear! He will chase the ball about 3 times and then something else will grab his attention. Then he will bring back a stick instead of the ball. Then he starts digging a hole. Then he decides it's time to play "chase me". Then he has to look over the fence at the neighbor. Then he brings the ball back. LOL


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky loves the chase but after the ball stops he either runs away with it or eats the grass beside it.

I had a mix that was a classic "retriever"....very driven and obssessed with constantly going after the ball and coming back to me with it full speed.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone else have a dog who's hackles come up when she's retrieving? With Miss Kali, the more into the game she gets, the higher her hackles raise. By the end of a really, really intense game, she looks like she's sporting a mohawk.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

JimS said:


> Does anyone else have a dog who's hackles come up when she's retrieving? With Miss Kali, the more into the game she gets, the higher her hackles raise. By the end of a really, really intense game, she looks like she's sporting a mohawk.


No, but Danny's hackles come up when he is in rousing wrestling game with Jasper in the backyard. Never happens in the house.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky loves the chase but after the ball stops he either runs away with it or eats the grass beside it.
> 
> I had a mix that was a classic "retriever"....very driven and obssessed with constantly going after the ball and coming back to me with it full speed.


Yes, we do understand the grass pulling thing... however Sidney only starts that after *we* quit playing.

I've actually timed Sidney and he will take a full 33% longer on the return with the ball/frisbee from a water retrieve than he takes going out to get it. Also he has been known to meander or take a longer way back with the ball when he gets tired.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our 4 year old is OCD. We have to make him stop or he'd drop dead.
Our 8 year old retrieves a couple then rolls in the grass.

What's interesting is the 4 year old is terribly gun shy (hates thunder and fireworks) and the elder is so laid back, nothing bothers him.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

My goldens seem to like to catch a tennis ball and then the game really begins. You have to catch them to get the ball back LOL

Now Hooch, (the rottie) he'll bring it back everytime and place it in my hand. He would rather play ball than eat. He LOVES it.


----------

